# 124 Guinea Pigs Killed!!



## guineapigqueen (Jan 12, 2008)

WARNING GRAPHIC PHOTOGRAPHS
The Cambs Times - PETERBOROUGH: Horrific discovery of 124 guinea pigs found dumped in white plastic feed sacks

I hope all these piggies have a better life above than what they have had on this earth. I believe like a few people I have spoken to that it was someone who could have supplied pet stores or someone who breeds them for feeding to reptiles and its spirialed out of control and not being able to keep up of the costs feeding them etc.

Its sick and have shed tears for the little ones, may they rest in peace.
Emma x


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

How sad Emma - the cruelty of some people astound me - I hope if anyone has a clue who has done this shops them
regards
DT

May you be in peace at RB little furries


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi Thats disgusting how can people be so horrible, there would have been rescue centres who would have gladly taken the animals! I hope the offender/s are caught and charged for their actions.


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Those poor little mites.. God how can people be so cruel?


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

That is so sad brought a tear to my eye how can people be so evil they dont deserve to be walking on our planet. They should stuff them in a bag and leave them to rot. Its all they deserve ohhhhhh it makes me so CROSS.


----------



## Freya'n'Sassy (Aug 13, 2008)

OMG that is awful, guinea pigs are such adorable little things, how could anyone do that to them


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

That is disgusting, i dont understand how anyone can be cruel to a poor defenceless animal. I would love to get hold of anyone that hurt an animal. xxx


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

that artical mademe SOO MAD !!!! i cried with anger UHHH !!! 

stupid little 

b******s ARRR


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

That is truly sick....it's sick also that if they find the person/s responsible they will only face UP TO a maximum of 6 months in prison. How the hell is that a deterent or a punishment?


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

:mad5::mad5: I hope the ppl responsible rot in hell! What an awful thing to do!!


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

the poor things hope they catch them n they get the £20grand fine.but i doubt it rip little ones xx


----------



## StolenkissGerbils (Aug 8, 2008)

How appalling


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

again another example of how disposable animals are to some people.


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> That is truly sick....it's sick also that if they find the person/s responsible they will only face UP TO a maximum of 6 months in prison. How the hell is that a deterent or a punishment?


Then get it halved for good behaviour no doubt


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

bee112 said:


> Then get it halved for good behaviour no doubt


So true....not only that, as for the possible £20,000 fine....well what rubbish. If people dont have the money, you cant get blood out of a stone. It's so insulting and they wonder why these sick gits keep doing it?


----------



## guineapigqueen (Jan 12, 2008)

You can imagine what state I was in when I read the story and found the pictures online. At one point about 4years ago I had 50 guinea pigs and I had to re home some of them due to not being able to cope with them all and working full time and I found fantastic homes for 20 of them and possibly more.

No animal deserves death due to someone unable to afford to feed them, especially young piglets and pregnant sows, its such a terrible death to be knocked over the head, whilst the live ones sit and wait their fate which was in the bag with the others. 

Disgusting, barbaric and for what a 6mth prison sentence or £20,000 fine. That's nothing for what them guineas had to suffer. To take a life for no reason no matter the animal/human should mean life of the killer. How would the sick b*****d like to be knocked on the back of the head and popped in a bag and left to rot? I would happily do it!


----------



## Fiona01 (Nov 10, 2008)

People can be so cruel


----------



## StolenkissGerbils (Aug 8, 2008)

guineapigqueen said:


> To take a life for no reason no matter the animal/human should mean life of the killer.


Unfortunately we can't apply the same rule to animals as we do to humans. We need meat. I obviously don't think it was right for the guinea pigs to be killed in that way but you enter a legal minefield if you make killing animals equal to killing humans. Where do you draw the line between meat animals and pet animals? Plenty of people around the world eat animals that are considered pets in the west. Even in the west, eating rabbits is common.


----------



## biggibear (Nov 12, 2008)

OMG !!! i had to cover Daffodil and Daisy eyes as i read this . How could any human being so cruel.... i hope they find the culprits and stick them in a 6 by 4 cell for 24 hrs aday.


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

It's terrible what people do to animals - I hope they died quickly and did not suffer for a long period.

No doubt we will be seeing more stories like this in the near future as people can not sell their litters due to the recession.


----------



## Tasha (Sep 23, 2008)

that made me want to heave

and the evidence of dog poo

are we gonna be greated with bags of dogs next week????

hope they find the culprit put him in a sack and beat him sensless


----------



## goldensky73 (Dec 19, 2008)

Barbaric cruelty. I hope they find out who is behind this carnage.


----------

